# mantid



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

ive done my research on them an all i want to know is how long they live for and which is a good beginers mantis.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a site that has some info on the degrees of difficulty in caring for mantids. This was one of our summer guests this year ...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

they live max for a year, most only 9months.
if you go to a high end garden store they can get you egg sacks.

you will get 3 sack for about $30, there will be 50-500+ babies crawl out of each sack shortly after giving them room temp.

let them eat each other until you have a manageable amount. then feed them crickets.

they will lay there sacks on twigs in the habitat that you can store in the fridge until next season or when you have lost your last mantid, starting the cycle over again.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

ummm, Chinese and European mantids aren't really good ones to start out with. if you want a native species, Carolinas are good, texas unicorns and californians.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I was actually going to purchase both mantids (Eat other insects) and Lady Bugs (eat the aphids) for my garden.
Do a search online you can have them shipped!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is one of the few I found this year at my place!
HUGE!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What a cool bug!
My little buddy that flew onto my shoulder while at work last year.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice shots an thanks for info.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

those look like awesome pets.


----------

